# Czech made Messerschmitts



## savage (Jul 17, 2006)

Avia S-92 (Messerschmitt Me-262A Schwalbe)
Avia S-199 (Messerschmitt BF 109G-10 with Jumo 211)


----------



## v2 (Jul 17, 2006)

interesting pics...


----------



## Wurger (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeap,they are.


----------



## Aggie08 (Jul 25, 2006)

The Israelis bought some czech made -109s in the 1948 War of Independance. It was only a few they bought on the black market and had shipped in crates. They tangoed with egyptian (90% certain) planes, I guess in this painting a spitfire.


----------



## Henk (Jul 26, 2006)

Pretty cool, but I wonder if those Czech Me-262 were better than the real one?


----------



## JF3D (Aug 2, 2006)

I had read where the Czech 109's were not liked in service by the IAF.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 11, 2006)

No, they weren't, because they weren't completely same Bf 109's - they were equipped with Jumo 211 engines (those used in He 111 bombers...), also there was quite a difference with the propeller, cabin, etc... 

The flight bahviour wasn't that great either, that is why they were called Mules (_Mezek)_...


----------

